# Hello



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm from the U.S.

This is the "Young Prince" Elwynn. I've been raising him myself, he was meant to be a feeder mouse but I guess you could say he got lucky! He is almost fully weaned, eating solid food but still enjoys baby cereal mixed with formula. He is a very sweet little guy.


















Very content resting in my hand, getting mousey head scratches. He peaks his eyes open like this when I stop.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Elwynn is very cute! You did a great job - from what I hear, its not easy.
I had to correct myself when typing Elwynn. I have a heifer calf who I had to hand raise due to, (we think) problems with her mums udder and her name is Elfynn 

Welcome!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.
Elwynn is such a beautiful boy.
Fantastic.It's a great succsess in handraising.Congrats.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  he is a cutie


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## alilew (Jan 9, 2013)

Aw wow bless he made my heart melt


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

you're so lucky! I triend hand raising a mouse named Pfeffer that was trying to nurse off its dead mom in a mouse trap. When I saw her there I almost started crying, it was just so sad. She ended up dying though, on the bottle it said the goat milk went bad after a week so I kept feeding her and I didn't realize that their digestive systems were more sensitive to that and for her the milk went bad after 3 days. I was essentially feeding her rotten milk for a day before she died  She was so malnourished when I foound her, her head was the same size as her body and she could have passed as a flying squirrel with the huge skin flaps under her arms, and after a few days of constant eating she had a fat belly but skinny everything else and she was so mis proportioned I laughed every time I looked at her. I am so glad yours is doing well! Good job, this is a very difficult thing to do.
Oh and Hello and welcome


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that rematnogard... I would probably want to cry if I saw that as well. I always noticed though that wild mice heads seem to be bigger compared to fancies!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Not the same size as their bodies though! Lol it looked like she hadn't eaten in a few days so her body just kind of shrunk and shriveled up, but her head stayed the same size. She was the size of a little pinkie even though she had fur, and sshe had flaps of skin that went from the elbows of her front legs to the knees of her back legs. And even though she was 2 weeks old you could still see her internal organs through her belly. I'm really surprised she was alive at all.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that's absolutely crazy sounding! Poor mouse!


----------

